# thoughts on Halotest 25.



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

alright lads.

been surfing this site for a while now. i have been lifting weights for 5 years now and am fairly built. i do a 40g protein shake 3 times a day, eat and sleep well etc. however, i want to break this wall ive hit. i am 22 and am thinking about using Halotest 25, then a PCT supp the following month. i have done a lot of research, but am just wondering if any lads here have used it and how you found it!

many thanks

greg


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm currently on a cycle of h-drol from competitve edge labs . . . similar active ingredient I think, both based around turinabol. Been slow to start but i've just hit the start of week 3 where its supposed to all happen and my gym session yesterday, well, the strength gains! I was throwing weights around like they were kids toys! Well not quite, but i was very suprised. Recommend it, minimal sides other than slight headaches which i have sorted out by supplementing extra mg's of hawthorn berry. Good luck, remember to get all your support supps sorted prior.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

hi!

thanks richtries- that was the sort of reply i was looking for. isnt h-drol banned? what support supps would you suggest? i am planning to use- Black China Labs Superdex Xtreme PCT, multi vits, milk thistle. i will also be using all the usual- MP whey and CEE, possibly use BCAA'a again.

also mate, where did buy yours from as i couldnt find anywhere in the uk, so had to order mine from the US (after bit of an effort trying to find somewhere that shipped to the UK, lol).

greg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If you have a look on the american boards you will see that an OTC PCT will give you gyno / delayed gyno / hpta issues


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

thats the chance you gotta take mate


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Wouldn't take any chances with gyno mate . . . unless you think breasts look attractive on guys ha

Not too sure about pct my bro is dealing with that side of things . . . he is on the same cycle. I took care of the support supps, currently taking;

milk thistle - 1000mg ed

hawthorn berries (not extract) - 5650mg ed

multivit - 2x ed

vit c - 1000mg ed

omega 3/6/9 - 2x ed

CoQ10 - 120mg ed

red yeast rice - 1200mg ed

In the end headaches were down to dehydration so be sure to drink as much water as poss, enough so the amount of toilet trips begins to become a pain. I'm two days into week 3 now, strength/size is up and leaning out a fair bit so all good.


----------

